# Coast FM Radio 103.2



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyone know whats happened to the presenters as it seems that it is just continuous music these days?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It's being shut down. We 'think' we know what it will become, but will have to wait and see.


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> It's being shut down. We 'think' we know what it will become, but will have to wait and see.


Shame, it was the only decent station that played a good selection of music other than just music for kids! The presenters were quite professional as well.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Robbo5265 said:


> Shame, it was the only decent station that played a good selection of music other than just music for kids! The presenters were quite professional as well.


No comment!

What's Radio 2? Plays similar stuff. As does 92.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> It's being shut down. We 'think' we know what it will become, but will have to wait and see.


Noooooooooooooooooooooo, I love that station.'


----------



## tomas1810 (Mar 15, 2013)

is that official? on their twitter feed and their website is nothing mentioned... would be very sad...


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

tomas1810 said:


> is that official? on their twitter feed and their website is nothing mentioned... would be very sad...


Main drawback with Coast is their weak signal in much of the area. Unlike Radio 1 and Radio 2, it has only one frequency, and it's weaker than 92 and Virgin and Channel 4, which I can hear loud and clear all the way to AD every morning when I'm not listening to Archie Shepp, Lamb of God, Cannibal Corpse, John Coltrane, David Cassidy and Anthraxx through my iPod connection. :music:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Roadworrier said:


> Main drawback with Coast is their weak signal in much of the area. Unlike Radio 1 and Radio 2, it has only one frequency, and it's weaker than 92 and Virgin and Channel 4, which I can hear loud and clear all the way to AD every morning when I'm not listening to Archie Shepp, Lamb of God, Cannibal Corpse, John Coltrane, David Cassidy and Anthraxx through my iPod connection. :music:


I find the rock radio station to have a weaker signal.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep, Coast is my back up if Rock Radio gets too distorty. I'd rather teabag a bear trap than listen to "Catboy" and "Geordiebird" and the other two on Radio 2 aren't much better. That just leaves Virgin but everytime I put that on, there's just lots of weird squiggly noises and high pitched wailing.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> No comment!
> 
> What's Radio 2? Plays similar stuff. As does 92.




Sorry, but "a good selection of music" and "92" should not feature in the same conversation.

There are very few things worse than Dubai 92 (or "nynee tyoo" as they pronounce it) on the airwaves.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Coast and RR's main transmitters are in Fujairah with relays here - that's why.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Roadworrier said:


> Main drawback with Coast is their weak signal in much of the area. Unlike Radio 1 and Radio 2, it has only one frequency, and it's weaker than 92 and Virgin and Channel 4, which I can hear loud and clear all the way to AD every morning when I'm not listening to Archie Shepp, *Lamb of God*, Cannibal Corpse, John Coltrane, David Cassidy and *Lamb of God* through my iPod connection. :music:


You must really like Lamb of God....


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> I find the rock radio station to have a weaker signal.


I am trying to figure out where their transmitter is, maybe Kish Island or in someone's basement? I can pick up their signal clearly for maybe 10 km along SZR. I do enjoy listening to Rock 90.7, but some of their selections are not quite "rock" to me (Toto or Chicago hits from the early 80's in particular). But they'll also play "Blitzkrieg Bop" or something like that and I'll keep listening till the signal drops off.

Interestingly, some years ago Radio 1 was actually somewhat like BBC Radio 1 (the latest hits and no artists over 40) while Radio 2 would occasionally play SInatra or classic rock (somewhat like BBC Radio 2 from what I've heard from it over the years). Now it's just two different shades of pop. 

Dubai 92 actually used to have a one hour jazz show once a week about 10 years ago along with an hour-long show playing new / independent music. They also used to do English-language Koran prayers at 530 am or so. Somewhat more eclectic than today. 

Now the only jazz is from an Abu Dhabi station called Classic FM (which also has an Al Ain frequency) which plays it mid to late evenings.

I prefer Dubai 92 on weekends when they play mainly 90's music.

I'm still missing KROQ in LA or the old WHFS in Washington/Annapolis (rabid Weasel fan here....) before it went Spanish.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

indoMLA said:


> You must really like Lamb of God....


Yeah, I thought I edited the piece and changed the second Lamb of God mention to Anthraxx. Must have been too late.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Yep, Coast is my back up if Rock Radio gets too distorty.* I'd rather teabag a bear trap than listen to "Catboy" and "Geordiebird"* and the other two on Radio 2 aren't much better. That just leaves Virgin but everytime I put that on, there's just lots of weird squiggly noises and high pitched wailing.


if i was a radio exec i would get posters made up with this on and on air commercials :clap2:


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

RW, As I said Rock Radio's transmitter is in Fujairah, given that the frequency is owned by Fujairah Media. They're supposed to be moving to Dubai, but who knows if and when that will ever happen.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Coast appears to be back. There were 'real' live people on the drive time show this evening.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Coast appears to be back. There were 'real' live people on the drive time show this evening.


*cough cough* nah - pre-recorded because they have ticket giveaways, they've been doing on the breakfast slot as well. 

Who knows what's going on over there. Will try and find out. They're really messing it up though at the moment.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm guessing Chocoholic works for one of the broadcasters? 

Can anyone list down all the radio stations we have here in Dubai? I don't listen to the radio at all but would be nice to have them tuned in my car at least


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

20+ years in the industry!

This is what I put up on another thread:

Ok, let me give you the run down shall I!

104.1 (DXB) 100.5 (AD) - Radio 1 - a bit more left of centre, plays more Dance and RnB orientated music.

99.3 (DXB) 106.0 (AD) - Radio 2 - Variety Hits - think Heart London, mixed bag of everything.

104.4 - Virgin Radio - Commercial Top 40 CHR radio

104.8 - Channel 4 - the UAE's oldest radio station. CHR Top 40 commercial radio

103.8 - Coast FM - Mixed bag of hits from days gone by up to now.

92.0 - Dubai 92 - Another 'heritage' station, mixed Top 40 hits.

103.8 - Dubai Eye - Talk radio, news, business, topical subjects etc

90.7 - Rock Radio - does what it says on the tin.

That's basically all your English speaking stations. Then of course you have all the Hindi, Arabic, Malayam etc alongside those.


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

"we know what it might become" - what's that then? Curious..............

Rock Radio all the way for me - some of my friends have problems with the signal but to get over that just buy a Dodge Charger - I've never lost signal in it


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Even though the rock station is the best alternative to just the same crap that is on most every station, it is still very subpar music wise.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

We're sitting and waiting to see if our prediction is right. Could be interesting though.


----------

